# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Where would this woman pass

## IronSide

She looks young for a 42 year old lady.

----------


## Angela

Is she mixed?

----------


## davef

Egypt maybe

----------


## IronSide

> Is she mixed?


No she is full Saudi Arabian, the tribal kind, with the 60+ Southwest Asian :)

What nationality could people in the west mistake her for ? I'd say Indian or Pakistani.

----------


## Angela

> No she is full Saudi Arabian, the tribal kind, with the 60+ Southwest Asian :)
> 
> What nationality could people in the west mistake her for ? I'd say Indian or Pakistani.


Yes, perhaps, somewhere in the Northwest where they get the more Near Eastern sourced noses.

I was thinking some mix of perhaps Somali and Saudi or some more highly SSA admixed Yemeni. 

She's a very attractive woman. If she isn't a model, she could be...

----------


## IronSide

> Yes, perhaps, somewhere in the Northwest where they get the more Near Eastern sourced noses.
> 
> I was thinking some mix of perhaps Somali and Saudi or some more highly SSA admixed Yemeni. 
> 
> She's a very attractive woman. If she isn't a model, she could be...


Yes she is attractive :) there are many like her in Arabia, shame they all have to become Ninjas.

Her tribe isn't particularly rich in East African component, its there, but the average value of 4. I have more and my skin is lighter, but hey, that was based on one guy from Gedmatch from the same tribe, she could be different and have more.

----------


## I1a3_Young

> No she is full Saudi Arabian, the tribal kind, with the 60+ Southwest Asian :)
> 
> What nationality could people in the west mistake her for ? I'd say Indian or Pakistani.


I was thinking of guessing Indian

----------


## Zanatis

I was gonna guess Tunisian/Algerian based on someone I know.

----------


## davef

Halle Berry

----------


## Angela

^^The nose is completely different, and this woman is much "whiter" than the real Halle Berry, before nose surgery, hair straightening etc. etc.


When you compare this picture to what she looks like today it just tells you all those claims that her ex partner is trying to make their daughter look "white" is crazy talk. If she thinks looking more white is so bad, why does she do it herself? Another Hollywood whack job.



Sometimes I think half the world is nuts.

----------


## srdceleva

She looks half east african and half indian imo

----------


## IronSide

> She looks half east african and half indian imo


That's a combination I thought I'd never see, I can't imagine the circumstances and the locale .. and definitely not the person.

I'm interested in how would a real East African Indian mix look like, I disagree on the features, but you're probably right on the pigmentation.

More pictures

----------


## avarex

Sephardic Jewish + Yemeni mix.

----------

